# Anytips for getting a cat to take liquid metacam on food?



## Bette (May 14, 2011)

Have put this on cat's food as directed- used one of his favourite food flavours but he 's picked a bit and walked away,picked a bit and walked away.This is a cat who normally clears his dish so I know he's hungry.Not helped that I have to keep moving the dish and putting it out again because I don't want my other cat to eat the one with the metacam in it.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

You shouldn't have to do that. Just get him to eat, once he has eaten, draw up the dose of metacam as instructed and just carefully squirt in to the mouth. Many cats like the tase of metacam and it's quite quick and will ensure your kitty gets his dose


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Pandora loves the taste of Metacam, when he was sick he'd only eat the bit of food that the Metacam was on and leave the rest - although when he got worse and was literally not eating, he didn't mind having it syringed down his throat one bit. 

After buying my pill popper too, I'm converted - Syringing and pill popping is much less hassle than trying to get them to eat it out/off of food


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Metacam is dose critical so I can only repeat what others have said about giving it to the cat directly from a syringe. Do not under any circumstances try to repeat the dose or attempt a 'top up' because your cat hasn't taken it all with food.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

missye87 said:


> You shouldn't have to do that. Just get him to eat, once he has eaten, draw up the dose of metacam as instructed and just carefully squirt in to the mouth. Many cats like the tase of metacam and it's quite quick and will ensure your kitty gets his dose


Yes this is what the vet told me to do with Max it's the only way you know for sure that your fur baby is getting the correct amount of his meds 

Viv xx


----------



## Bette (May 14, 2011)

He's eaten a bit more of the food now but it's hard to tell whether he's had the metecam or not (I mean that part of the food with it on.).I'm not going to give him any more now till he's due for the next dose tomorrow night.To use the syringe to give it directly,do you just pop it in their mouths like the pill popper? Poor thing is having some tablets too ,he doesn't like the pill popper although as I've got more practised with it it's quick.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Bette said:


> He's eaten a bit more of the food now but it's hard to tell whether he's had the metecam or not (I mean that part of the food with it on.).I'm not going to give him any more now till he's due for the next dose tomorrow night.To use the syringe to give it directly,do you just pop it in their mouths like the pill popper? Poor thing is having some tablets too ,he doesn't like the pill popper although as I've got more practised with it it's quick.


Yes Hun fill your syringe to the amount your vet has told you, you may need someone to hold him but just hold his head gently put the syringe in his mouth and squirt slowly in case he pulls back it does get easier Hun even now I have problems with some meds especially those one you have to dial the amount and squirt like Promax now that one is a two handed job lol

Viv xx


----------



## Bette (May 14, 2011)

vivien said:


> Yes Hun fill your syringe to the amount your vet has told you, you may need someone to hold him but just hold his head gently put the syringe in his mouth and squirt slowly in case he pulls back it does get easier Hun even now I have problems with some meds especially those one you have to dial the amount and squirt like Promax now that one is a two handed job lol
> 
> Viv xx


Thanks for that-will be trying to give it to him on my own so will have to do my best and hope he doesn't wriggle.


----------



## Bette (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for all your tips.Gave him the dose directly with the syringe tonight when he'd had his food-much less stressful for all concerned!.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Bette said:


> Thanks for all your tips.Gave him the dose directly with the syringe tonight when he'd had his food-much less stressful for all concerned!.


Did he seem ok with it? Benji sees the special syringe and opens his mouth now


----------



## Bette (May 14, 2011)

missye87 said:


> Did he seem ok with it? Benji sees the special syringe and opens his mouth now


Yes he was ok thanks but he's also having some echinacea pills with the pill popper at the moment so he's not too keen on anthing syringy.


----------



## ShellyMcNelly (May 18, 2015)

We tried mixing Metacam with our cat's food but he wouldn't eat it, so we painted a bit onto his front leg and he licked it off. Then we realised he actually loved the taste of it! So now we put it on our fingers, a drop at a time and he licks it clean. Wish I knew what it tasted like so we could disguise his other medicine with that flavour. The fur-painting method works really well for other medication that he won't take in food (such as montmorillonite clay paste to stop diarrhoea), he's so fastidious about his fur that it doesn't matter if it tastes yuk, he just has to clean it off. But don't put too much on in one go!


----------



## BunksMum (Sep 26, 2013)

I used to put it on a small piece of ham and Bunk always ate it in one go!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I waited until breakfast so Ivan was hungry.
you need to lurk around so any other cats don't try to pinch a bit put in half the grub so they eat it all. Prawns hid it well for us. Ivan had a sore mouth and face so syringes were a bit of a no go . I got extra water in prawns too. 

when drawing up metacan go way past your required level and push the extra back using the plunger. We got air bubbles/space in the barrel. As everyone said don't go over the dose or top up.x


----------

